# Missing piping/ blocking on a job



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

As you know I'm not a contractor but I'm the senior journeyman over 70 guys and the guy that communicates field problems to the boss. Stopped by a new convenience store to drop off some parts and get guys lined out on a trim when I noticed there is no piping stubbed out for the fountain, coffee, etc. . Looked at the print. Not on the print, but we have piped lots of these and the guys should have caught it. 
No biggie. There's piping in the walls, I'll handle it. That was yesterday. Showed up this morning. Instructed my apprentice to set the bathroom while I fix the screw up. "Hey, there's no blocking for the lav, or the urinal". 
Come to find out, they did not block anything. I was able to get it, (screwed pex to a 2x6 and slid it down the open walls above the grid.... caught it with a 3" drywall screw) but now I'm livid. Calmed myself before confronting the two guys. 
We always block our own fixtures. Period. 
So question is how would you guys handle this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

If you really let them know how livid you were maybe they wont let it happen again, running that many guys some missed backing is not that bad. Are they young and fairly new to the trade, it does take a while to see the whole picture.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Missing drains, 20 years in. Missing blocking, 4 years in, but was my apprentice for 2 years. 
Mistakes happen, but there were a lot on this one. I stayed calm. Both accepted responsibility for the mistakes. Tomorrow's another day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I would say not on the print then even though someone has done that kind of work before, mistakes still happen. Fix, forget and go on. Now not blocking any of the fixtures is not a screw up but a lack of competence.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

These are problems those in authority struggle with daily. Believe me, often I will just fix the problems too, but some would argue the best teacher is to make them fix there own mistakes. 

Just as a side thought, the company I work for has about 150 plumbers with three supervisors. They will not pick up a tool. Your guys may come to believe in some twisted way that you will come along and just fix everything.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> These are problems those in authority struggle with daily. Believe me, often I will just fix the problems too, but some would argue the best teacher is to make them fix there own mistakes.
> 
> Just as a side thought, the company I work for has about 150 plumbers with three supervisors. They will not pick up a tool. Your guys may come to believe in some twisted way that you will come along and just fix everything.















Hey Stan, haven't heard or spoken with you in a while. Hope all is well.

Yes, well-put; if they don't repair their own screw-ups, how will they learn?


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> Hey Stan, haven't heard or spoken with you in a while. Hope all is well.
> 
> Yes, well-put; if they don't repair their own screw-ups, how will they learn?




Part of my job is to keep contractors happy. In this instance, I was asked to fix the problems personally. By my boss and the super. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Only take it out on the one responsible for the dumb mistake. I have been there you need to right the ones responsible or it will happen again.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

indyjim said:


> Missing drains, 20 years in. Missin blocking, 4 years in, but was my apprentice for 2 years.
> Mistakes happen, but there were a lot on this one. I stayed calm. Both accepted responsibility for the mistakes. Tomorrow's another day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey,as long as it is fixable and works ok,then it is not a screw up,welll really it is,but you got the picture lololo,knowing how to fix it is the main thing


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok who was tipping the bottle


----------

